# Brownie Starflash Camera from dumpster



## flatflip (Mar 3, 2012)

It's funny how an old camera can light up your day. This was a pleasant dumpster find.


----------



## BrowniesAreCool (Mar 4, 2012)

To think that someone threw away such a wonderful camera. :x Lucky you managed to save it. :thumbup: I bet it needed a good clean though. ;P


----------



## flatflip (Mar 4, 2012)

BrowniesAreCool said:


> To think that someone threw away such a wonderful camera. :x Lucky you managed to save it. :thumbup: I bet it needed a good clean though. ;P



It has a little gunk on the flash dome that you can see in the pic but I haven't cleaned it yet.


----------



## BrowniesAreCool (Mar 4, 2012)

Makes you think how many of these things actually do get thrown into the Landfill. Sad really.


----------

